# Drinking nettle leaf tea?



## june2013

Has anyone been drinking nettle leaf tea throughout their pregnancy? In many of my books and on the reading I've done online there are many mentions of the benefits of nettle tea during pregnancy. I went out today and bought some organic pure nettle leaf tea and when I got home realized that one the box it says do not drink during pregnancy. Now I'm confused! I won't drink it until I talk with my midwife to make sure its ok, but my appt is not until 3 more weeks so just wondering if anyone had been drinking this throughout theirs? Thanks!


----------



## motherearth23

I have the same confusion about red raspberry leaf tea and supplements!! On the box it says not to drink while pregnant or nursing without consulting a medical health professional. Yet I know it is an herb meant for pregnancy and labor! And my prenatal vitamins contains small amounts of it. Very confusing. Hopefully your midwife has something positive to say about it. I was thinking of drinking nettle leaf tea periodically as well.


----------



## misspriss

Most things you buy say not to take during pregnancy without consulting with your healthcare professional. My midwife gave me NORA tea, which the N is for nettles. 

Is there a way you can just call your midwife? Or a text or email? Hope you get your answer! (I would think it would be fine though!)


----------



## SarahBear

june2013 said:


> Has anyone been drinking nettle leaf tea throughout their pregnancy? In many of my books and on the reading I've done online there are many mentions of the benefits of nettle tea during pregnancy. I went out today and bought some organic pure nettle leaf tea and when I got home realized that one the box it says do not drink during pregnancy. Now I'm confused! I won't drink it until I talk with my midwife to make sure its ok, but my appt is not until 3 more weeks so just wondering if anyone had been drinking this throughout theirs? Thanks!

I guess there's some controversy over it but I drank it and I had a healthy girl born at 39 weeks and 4 days. Just don't over do it and you'll be fine.


----------



## mama2mybears

My way with herbs can be roughly divided into two approaches: 1) as a cure and 2) as a preventive.

As a preventive, when nothing is wrong with my body and I just want to support optimum health, I take nettle and raspberry leaf *tea* (not infusion) in small doses (ex. one cup per day). I feel that these amounts use the plant as any other leafy green vegetable, that is, as a food with beneficial nutrients to support my body.

As a cure, when something is out of balance in my body and normal nutrition, exercise, and rest aren't cutting it, I will then consider using herbs in infusions or tinctures, dosing as often as needed to regain balance. I feel these amounts use the plant as a drug, and so I will only do so when the potential risks of the imbalance outweighs the possibility that the herb will have unwanted side effects to me or my baby. I haven't had to take herbs in amounts like that during my pregnancy so far and I hope I won't have to.


----------



## fionar

I wouldn't worry, personally. My prenatal vitamins say not to take them during pregnancy without consulting a health care professional!

Check with your midwife if you're nervous, but I've not heard of nettle leaf tea being a problem during pregnancy.


----------



## NaturalMomma

Most herbs say that, even if they are safe and recommended in pregnancy. It's mainly because herbs are not regulated by the FDA or other agencies. RRL is safe in pregnancy and is really helpful. Nettles is too because they have a lot of iron in them, but different parts of the nettle leaf is not good for pregnancy, so I would talk to your care provider on which brand he/she recommends.


----------



## MindUtopia

I agree, most things will say that (even prenatal vitamins) just to protect the company from liability, not because they want to advise you there is actually a real reason why it's not safe to take during pregnancy. I probably wouldn't take any herbs in medicinal amounts during pregnancy without getting some advise on the best way and quantities to take them in. But I wouldn't worry about a store-bought tea as long as you aren't drinking it in huge quantities. I even know of people who take raspberry leaf throughout pregnancy and were fine (and actually had really great, easy births). I haven't been drinking nettle tea my _whole_ pregnancy as I just discovered I liked it a couple months ago, but I have been drinking it since about mid to end of 2nd tri. I don't have it every day, of course, but a few times a week, no more than a cup or two a day, basically whenever I fancy some. Baby and I are nice and healthy and I've really enjoyed it.


----------

